# P/I



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Can a permanent intermittent lateral to another dept that hires permanent intermittent's without having 250 shifts. Just tryiing to figure out the civil service rules for lateral's regarding P/I's.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Here's a pdf. regarding Reserves and P/Is: http://www.state.ma.us/hrd/employme...Police_Officer_Intermittent_Reserve_Guide.doc

It covers every thing from being hired, laterals, and becoming full-time. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Thank You very much.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

P/I can lateral transfer after 1000 hours I believe.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> P/I can lateral transfer after 1000 hours I believe.


 Lateral after working 250 recorded shifts


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Can transfer at any time to equvilant position. P/I to P/I

Can transfer from P/I in one community to Fulltime in another only after 250 worked days.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

texdep said:


> Can transfer at any time to equvilant position. P/I to P/I
> 
> Can transfer from P/I in one community to Fulltime in another only after 250 worked days.


 You can only transfer from P/I to full-time if you are full-time certified


----------

